# TFH Magazine special - $23 for a Year Subscription



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Laura!!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Im getting code invalid


----------



## chicago_animal (Sep 14, 2008)

It comes up as $28


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't try it, myself since I'm already a subscriber- can someone confirm who's a new subscriber that it's not working and I'll try and get ahold of someone at TFH?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, its not working!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

TFH tells me it should be working now... LMK if it's still not fixed!


----------



## chicago_animal (Sep 14, 2008)

Yep I got it. 

Just be sure you guys remember to enter Feb09 in the code part.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Great- glad it's working now. :smile:


----------



## lizziotti (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep it's working yeah thanks for posting this!:thumbsup:


----------



## timelessr1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Worked for me! Thanks again for posting this!!!!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet I finally order them and for 23 bucks. Wahoo!


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Does this work for Canadian subscribers? I put the code Feb09 but the total came up to $43.95.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

No, sorry- looks like it's just for new USA subscribers.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Just subscribed last month at the full price. I did get this month's magazine though. It's worth every penny - I'd recommend it. I've read every article cover to cover for this month. Learned about zebra loaches, there was a cool article on CO2, and Takashi even had one about scaping with Echinodorus!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a few days left on this deal, folks!


----------

